# Eating his bed



## canvey (Mar 10, 2009)

Can anyone reccommend a bed that cannot be eaten.
Barney is 9 months old and we are now onto our 3rd bed in a matter of 3 months.
This one is not good either its wicker and he loves to chew on the wood, before that was a sheepkin bed which he ate through to the foam and before that was a cushion type which he made a hole and pulled all the suffing out.
His balnkets are full of holes as well as if a moths has attacked them.
Any suggestions to stopping him or a indestructable bed.


----------



## staflove (Sep 4, 2008)

canvey said:


> Can anyone reccommend a bed that cannot be eaten.
> Barney is 9 months old and we are now onto our 3rd bed in a matter of 3 months.
> This one is not good either its wicker and he loves to chew on the wood, before that was a sheepkin bed which he ate through to the foam and before that was a cushion type which he made a hole and pulled all the suffing out.
> His balnkets are full of holes as well as if a moths has attacked them.
> Any suggestions to stopping him or a indestructable bed.


Hehe sorry i should not laugh my recuse staffie ate his bed on monday it cost me 50 quid and it was lovley he only got it on sunday, hes 6 years old but had severe seperation anxity when i got him, i am now going to get a plastic bed and just put in vet beds in there he must have eaten 8 beds maybe more but we carnt shout at them so i would reccommend a plastic bed with cheap vet beds till you can sort it good luck


----------



## Bobbie (May 3, 2008)

Oh yes get a hard plastic bed have a look round some of the charity shops as I got one for a fiver and its a large one.


----------



## canvey (Mar 10, 2009)

Thanks for the advice put someone just gave me this website to look at
Kuranda UK Dog Beds for Homes, Kennels and Shelters: Home


----------



## hazel pritchard (Jun 28, 2009)

One of our dogs chews his bed and bedding,hes just over 2 yrs old !!!! we have plastic dog bed now and get blankets from charity shops to go in it,i have given up for now buying him nice dog quilts untill this chewing stops.


----------



## cassie01 (Jul 11, 2008)

get the hard plastic ones and just use old bedding to soften it up. our rottie chews the plastic bed when he gets over excited which is better then chewing your arm, lol. hes had it over 6 years and its only just at the stage for replacing.


----------



## Colliepoodle (Oct 20, 2008)

I found that Vetbed is pretty hardwearing. My dog was a terrible chewer too and will still disembowel most duvet-type beds. However, although she's had a go at the edges of the Vetbed, it's mostly intact and is easy to wash and dry.

However, before you wash it, I recommend you:

1. Give it a REALLY good shake outside, to get rid of most of the dirt and hair

2. Then put on some rubber gloves, lay it on the floor, kneel on one edge and rub firmly away from you repeatedly - this gets rid of a lot more hair. 

If you don't do that, you risk ending up with a washing machine full of hair and grit and you'll have to run an empty wash to get rid of it.

Other than that, Vetbed is great. You can buy it cheaply online, too, in various wacky colours if that's what lifts your skirts


----------



## canvey (Mar 10, 2009)

Colliepoodle said:


> I found that Vetbed is pretty hardwearing. My dog was a terrible chewer too and will still disembowel most duvet-type beds. However, although she's had a go at the edges of the Vetbed, it's mostly intact and is easy to wash and dry.
> 
> However, before you wash it, I recommend you:
> 
> ...


Thats one thing i'm lucky with Barney is a Australian Labradoodle so we have no shedding hair at all it's great


----------



## lollthetroll (Sep 26, 2009)

Hi. I've seen that some people have suggested a plastic bed. My pointer Millie went through a phase of bed chewing. Absolutely loved shredding those lovely, comfy padded foam ones, so we thought a plastic bed would be the answer. Put vet bedding and an old jumper in the bottom of of it. Came home and she'd tried to eat the plastic bed and in doing so, cracked a back tooth which cost £150 to have extracted. Would have been cheaper to keep replacing the foam beds! Seriously though, Chewing a plastic bed might cause even more of a problem!


----------



## Fleur (Jul 19, 2008)

My little dogs have chewed and shredded every bed they have had, Zipper loves finding the seam the de-stuffing them and even chewed a whole straight through some vet bed - now they sleep on cheap fleece blankets easy to wash and quick to dry, for some reason they have never chewed them.


----------



## Nonnie (Apr 15, 2009)

Tuffies dog beds; waterproof, washable and now CHEW PROOF!

I think these will replace the bed for free if your dog chews it up.


----------



## Colliepoodle (Oct 20, 2008)

Nonnie said:


> Tuffies dog beds; waterproof, washable and now CHEW PROOF!
> 
> I think these will replace the bed for free if your dog chews it up.


Those look brilliant but I think it's only their indestructable one they'll replace - which isn't so cosy looking. TBH I doubt my dog would bother chewing any of them - they look pretty hardwearing - but they're too expensive to take the chance until she's ancient enough to have lost all her teeth


----------



## Nonnie (Apr 15, 2009)

Colliepoodle said:


> Those look brilliant but I think it's only their indestructable one they'll replace - which isn't so cosy looking. TBH I doubt my dog would bother chewing any of them - they look pretty hardwearing - but they're too expensive to take the chance until she's ancient enough to have lost all her teeth


I didnt even look at the price 

I find 99% of dog beds are overpriced. I use single duvets (£5 each). Although i have been fortunate in that neither of my dogs have ever chewed their bedding. Oscar once nibbled a hole in a blanket when i left him one evening in a caravan in the New Forest whilst i went for a meal.

I think he was just annoyed that we had taken my BF's dog, but not him.


----------



## bucksmum (Jul 19, 2009)

Please be very careful with the duvet style filled bedding if your dog is a chewer.
I recently heard of a very sad incident where two retrievers ate their bedding and both died within a week of each other.
The bedding had wrapped around their intestine and acted like a cheesewire.


----------



## Colliepoodle (Oct 20, 2008)

bucksmum said:


> Please be very careful with the duvet style filled bedding if your dog is a chewer.
> I recently heard of a very sad incident where two retrievers ate their bedding and both died within a week of each other.
> The bedding had wrapped around their intestine and acted like a cheesewire.


How awful 

My dog never eats what she chews - when she's destroyed bedding in the past, the floor is covered in puffs of filling but it's always all still there. She is a destroyer rather than an ingester


----------



## xxwelshcrazyxx (Jul 3, 2009)

I would buy a good plastic bed and put a couple of old blankets inside, if he is a chewer he would prob chew through a fluffy bed cushion, so just put in the old blankets and keep and eye on him, little bugger eh!.


----------



## r_neupert (Jun 22, 2009)

Have you tried putting a cover over whatever it is you buy?

Indy used to eat our sofa bed mattress, and we'd come home to find sponge everywhere! We got a duvet cover and put it over the whole thing, problem solved. I tend to find with her, once the damage has started, she'll continue going at it until it's destroyed.


----------



## jessiegirl (Apr 24, 2009)

mine loves chewing her bed too. ive bought 3 so far and shes ripped all the stuffing out. so this time ive bought a hard plastic one and just put an old towel in it, shes not so bothered about chewing the towel.


----------



## canvey (Mar 10, 2009)

Thank you again for all your reply's,
He is now just sleeping on the floor with his blanketts, which are covered in a hundred holes, as he chews these too.
Maybe he will grow out of it as i was told that at about 8 months+ they tend to do this to bed in the new teeth.

I have the same problem with toys OMG give he a soft cuddy type chewed to death within an hour, tennis balls de-fussed and then popped and anything which has a rope attached shreaded.


----------

